# To Steal an Angel -- SF stories -- 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To Steal an Angel

How can creatures exist when you cannot see or feel them?

What might a different Universe to our own be like?

How does a grieving father travel back through time to save his daughter?

Might an alien race attack us, or could it have more subtle methods?

What would happen to the human race in a world where ageless beauty comes at an affordable price?

Different times, different planets, and different takes on our own world, including the novelette 'To Steal an Angel' from Isaac Asimov's SF magazine, and two tales from the award-shortlisted collection 'Going Back.

"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"A master of the art" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Always first-class" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.

I have 2 novels from HarperCollins on Kindle and 2 collections from Dark Regions Press. I also have more than a dozen self-published ebooks -- fantasy, SF, mystery, supernatural, horror, and even Sherlock Holmes -- which are almost all at the sample price of 99c: https://www.amazon.com/author/tonyrichards

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards is the author of 7 novels from Harpercollins, Tor, and Pan Macmillan and has seen more than one hundred short stories in print, most of them in magazines like Isaac Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery, F&SF, Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance. He has been nominated for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award. He now has 17 self-published titles on Amazon Kindle.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can see the complete details of all my books on Kindle, all 99 cents -- and even read quick, easy previews of them -- at The Indie Book Lounge: http://bit.ly/rsEOwl


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover for this book, as for most of mine on Kindle, is by the terrific Steve Upham. You can find out more about his artwork here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can find out more about my fiction at my website: http://richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get full-sized collections of my work in hard print and on Kindle - and Midnight's Angels, the latest novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series - from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Busy with the fifth Raine's Landing novel at the moment. But I'll be publishing more on Kindle later in the year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The title story of this collection originally appeared in _Asimov's SF Magazine_ in 1983.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have another sf collection on Kindle too, Dark Futures: SF Meets Horror.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I just published 2 new books on Kindle this week, and updated a third.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a much bigger -- illustrated -- Sherlock Holmes book coming.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo _ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Love this cover by Steve Upham. It's one of my favourites.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might well have Ed as my next guest blogger, if he's not too busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other SF/fantasy/supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I published title #17 just yesterday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More opinions and advice on writing soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more stories uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Haven't bumped this in a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Steve painted both of my sf covers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Readers ignored this collection when it first came out, but have started to pick up on it this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To Steal an Angel has been reformatted for easier reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the book now has a linked Table of Contents.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've rewritten the lead story, _Mauve on Black_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Includes the story 'Going Back,' first published in _The 3rd Alternative_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I recommend this book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle -- with the exception of all but one of my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print in some magazine or collection (usually a top one) before going onto KDP. You can enjoy them here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I started out writing only sf, and this is some of my best work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give them a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These are very varied ... sf stories, yes, but of differing types.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here they are again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A merry sci-fi Xmas, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And have a great 2013.


----------

